# searching for map



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

OK, so I've just spent about an hour and a half searching posts and no luck.

Someone on this forum referenced a road map of Mexico that also shows Kms and elevations and I can't find it. It may have been a post regarding RV travel in MX with a URL for an RV website, which then led to the map I am looking for. Anyone?

(and please, nothing about GPS - the map I am looking for was online, and had city to city segments, Km by Km, with elevations at each Km). Thanks for your help!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Google "rutas punto a punto". Is that the one you mean?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

Nope, but thanks. The map I am trying to rediscover was from a private online source, was free and includes the Km markings, elevations and a Km by km description of the trip. Pretty sure it was by or for RVers.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Too bad there isn't a better search function here. You can't search for a 3 letter word "map" and if you add Mexico it shows every post. Need an exact phrase option. Use the Google search and it searches the whole site


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> Too bad there isn't a better search function here. You can't search for a 3 letter word "map" and if you add Mexico it shows every post. Need an exact phrase option. Use the Google search and it searches the whole site


I used Mexico+map in the google search box at the top of the page and the first few links were just the map pages in the Mexico section. I didn't find what the Original Poster is looking for however.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

try ,A Comprehensive Travel Guide to RVing, Camping and Safe Driving in Mexico


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Google:

mexico topographical maps, 

you'll find a whole host of choices.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> try ,A Comprehensive Travel Guide to RVing, Camping and Safe Driving in Mexico


Thanks chicois8. This set of maps comes the closest, but not sure if it is the one I'm looking for as they don't show any examples of their maps/road logs to verify. According to their website's big map, many roads in MX are not included in their road logs either. The information I remember looking at included the elevations Km by Km on their information. Maybe it is this set of maps, but can't tell without buying them first.

None of the other maps give Kms. Most of the major roads in MX are marked with a physical Km marker, but none of the maps indicate these or at a minimum, the Km marker for the exits. Whodathunkit? 

I will continue searching. Thanks to all for your help too.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

these are like the strip maps in the back of the guia roji, probably not what you are seeking.......


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

The thread above this one (second from the top)- it's a "sticky" called Mexico FAQ...it has several links and RV's are one of them- and that link has maps/safe routes... mayne this is what you saw. Hope this helps!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Google maps has elevation contours marked if you click on the "terrain" option. You can also get exact mileage using the pin drop feature.


----------

